# Gallons per Hour-What is it?



## calcougar71 (1 d ago)

Okay, my new 2023 X1 has a gauge that says gal/hr. Not sure what that means, and is there a way to show MPG on the display?


----------



## Goblinski (2 mo ago)

Could it be showing this only when you engine is idling ? Does it change to mpg when you drive ?
If so, that's quite smart of BMW to do. Shows you a gal/hr consumption when you're not moving, just like on a stationary engine (or a boat  )


----------



## dukedkt442 (Feb 12, 2013)

Goblinski said:


> Shows you a gal/hr consumption… like on a … boat  )


One of “mine” burns 250 gallons/hr of diesel when cruising. 


_Buy socks on Amazon, not car parts._


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

By resetting a displayed MPG and the trip odometer at the same time and using a stopwatch (or a stopwatch ap on a smart phone), you can calculate the fuel burn rate at idle. It's as accurate as the MPG display is. Running the AC affects the fuel burn at idle. My cars vary from ~0.25 to ~0.5 gallons/hour at idle.


----------



## Goblinski (2 mo ago)

My econosuv loves to indicate the same mpg when idling as when it's doing 60mph.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

The actual MPG when idling is zero. BMW's typically have their MPG meter go to infinity when idling. That's because in most of the world BMW's display fuel consumption (liters/100km), which actually does go to infinity when idling.


----------

